# Housing/combatability question



## HandsomeJack (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess this is probably an obvious question, but here it goes anyway:

Anyone had any success housing a Savannah Monitor with a B&W Argentine? I sometimes see pictures with them in the same enclosure. Also, whats the chances of two Argentines raised from juv. (10-12inch) together doing okay in the same cage?

Thankssss!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm no expert by any means, but I would definitely advise against it. Also, it seems to be a bad idea to even house a couple tegus together. There was a post a week or so ago where two were housed together and one killed the other. Not worth the risk to me.


----------



## skippy (Apr 25, 2009)

tegus grow a lot faster than savannas so if you get a baby of each the tegu will be big enough to eat the savanna pretty quick...which would suck


----------



## Beasty (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a pair of Extremes together that are babies from last year's batch. They get along just fine and are 15" to 18"+. They are a mated, matched pair and often can be found curled up together. Very cute.











They even hibernated together!





However, I would NOT advise trying to actually house a Savannah with a Tegu like I have this pair. Savs and Tegus are vastly different animals that not only come from different continents but quite different habitats as well. Savannahs come from a semi-arid savannah region of Africa, hence the name. Tegus are from South America where it is a much more moist and humid rain forest type area. You could not adequately provide a replicated ecosystem for each in the same enclosure. Besides the danger of them fighting, either one would be too moist or too dry. Even though I have seen someone on this forum housing them together(which they claim not to) I would highly advise against it. If you'd like one of each, awesome. I had a Savannah for the better part of 10 years, he was one of my favorite pets ever. Just do them a favor and house separately. You MIGHT be able to introduce them later and have them roam at the same time (under close supervision) but don't house together please.


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 26, 2009)

Nooo. Savannahs or any other monitor can and wil grow faster than a tegu. If the two consume the same amount of food the sav will still grow faster. In the long run the tegu will be hibernating and not growing and it will wake up to find its former play trying to eat him.


----------



## Beazer (Apr 26, 2009)

Also have to be careful with the different pathonogens that they are immune to. It can sometimes be like, when white people came to the Americas and they spread desease and also caught deseases.


-Jon DeLong


----------

